# Pictures needed



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It is that time of year again! The Vizsla Rescue Haven is asking for pictures of your vizslas for our 9th annual fund raising vizsla calendar. This year we are offering a beautiful vizsla decal or magnet to the people whose pictures are chosen to be in the calendar. The pictures need to be in landscape format and high resolution. Include the name of the dog, owner's name, and who took the picture. Please send one picture per email. To ensure a variety of pictures, we have established the following categories:

Action
Water
Field work / Hunting
Home life
Seasonal / Holiday
Puppies 
Humor

Please email the pictures to [email protected].


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

not sure if wirehaired would be on the agenda, but I've got some real belters with my new camera, I'll email some through after the weekend,,we're out again hunting tomorrow and saturday. Is there a email subject that Kay would like to recognise they're "calendar pics" ?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would just put calendar entry in the subject. 
I can't remember if I've seen wirehairs in the calendar, or not. 
But we don't have as many wirehairs in the states, as we do the smooths. 

I can send a email asking, but some awesome pictures just might change their minds if they have been excluded in the past.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't Sky participate? His Vizsla is a poster Dog for raw feeding!

But any Vizsla picture happy, healthy and safe is 1st RATE!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

How could I order the 2017 Vizsla calendar?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Let me send an email to Kay asking the price. She normally has it up by now, but I couldn't find it posted. I don't want to say a price and have it changed from last year.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Calendars are $22, and help support Vizsla Rescue Haven.

http://vizslarescuehaven.org/
Then click on How TO Help
Next click the Make a one time donation.
In the description type calendar, and 22.00 for the amount.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For anyone not familiar with VRH, they take in vizsla that are not adoptable for one reason or another. A good many of the vizslas stay with them for life. Only the ones that improve enough are adopted out. 

http://vizslarescuehaven.org/former-pack/


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> It is that time of year again! The Vizsla Rescue Haven is asking for pictures of your vizslas for our 9th annual fund raising vizsla calendar.


Thanks, TexasRed, once again. I just received my copy of the 2017 calendar. Miss Columbus' picture was one of the pictures selected. At five months old age she has been already part of three fundraising campaigns for rescue dogs.


----------

